# CFLAGS for Intel Core2Duo

## piton

I'm sorry for posting this question, but this site  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags is down for two days..(

I have upgraded for an Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 processor..

Could anybody post your CFLAGS and CHOST for some core2duo machines? Not neccessary for "Safe" CFLAGS..

Thanks.

----------

## d09ma78

hi,

google cache (21. Sept. 2006 07:08:18 GMT):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Solo/Duo (Allendale, Conroe)
> 
> 32 bit
> ...

 

hth

----------

## piton

Thank you!

----------

## elgrande71

Thank you too for this advice.

Core2Duo on 64Bits Gentoo, it works well.

----------

